
[WWDC14] First person in line for WWDC14 Keynote at Moscone West. - floetic
https://twitter.com/floetic/status/473249560458829825
======
andymoe
I really hope he has some warmer clothes.

~~~
floetic
Haha! I'm sure he does.

